# Kauai Zipline Coupons ????



## ajhcmaj (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone know of any 2-1 coupons or anything that brings the price down.  Want to do it but family of 4 isnt going to cut it.


Thanks


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 4, 2008)

ajhcmaj said:


> Does anyone know of any 2-1 coupons or anything that brings the price down.  Want to do it but family of 4 isnt going to cut it.
> Thanks



When we tried to book our ziplining excursion in November, we were told they were sold out the entire week. And that was low season! That doesn't bode well for seeing tremendous discounts such as 2-for-1.  The Hawaii Gold card offers a 15% discount on Maui Ziplining, but there are no 50% off vouchers available and I'm afraid Kauai isn't listed at all. 


Sorry!


----------



## Fisch (Jan 4, 2008)

ajhcmaj said:


> Does anyone know of any 2-1 coupons or anything that brings the price down.  Want to do it but family of 4 isnt going to cut it.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Use this website:

http://visitormagazines.com/kauai/KV-home.html

It's updated at least monthly.  Curretnly there are no zipline deals, so check back in a few weeks for new deals.


----------

